# First day 21 blood test need advice please



## Lola 1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi 
just had results of my first 21dy progesterone test which have been told was less than 10. I wondered if anyone could help explain what the means.?..

As I have been using OPK I had a feeling I didnt ovulate this month as lines were similar but not identical and didnt have the twinges that I sometimes feel.
I'm 29 and was diagnosied with endo in Aug when I had a lap.I was on the ocp for 12 years until feb this year when decided to ttc having recently got married. I had small areas of endo removed from pelvic wall and told tubes/ovaries/womb appeared normal. I'm having another blood test on monday (dy4) and have been told to come back once they have both results.

My gp sent me for the tests as im concerned I have a short luteal phase as not getting my LH surge until dy 16/17/18 each monthswith a 28dy cycle.

This is my first time posting on here but have been using the endo boards which have been really helpful and was suggested to try this too.

Any advice please/

Thanks

Lola


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Lola and welcome to FF  

I think the progesterone levels would have to be higher than 30 to be sure you have ovulated.  However, for a meaningful result this would have to done every month for 3 months.  It may be that you did ovuate but at a later date so the day 21 test may have been done too early.

I am not too well up on these test so you may want to try posting on the Ask a Nurse thread.

You are welcome to join us on endo chit chat  

Good luck Lola.

Becca
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lola

Did I "meet" you on the endo boards 

Sorry to hear you're having problems with ttc...I can appreciate how hard it all is emotionally but they're a lovely bunch of ladies on here 

Labs use different measurements when doing any type of tests but in general consultants like to see a level of over 30 to indicate ovulation (some say over 40)...however, a progesterone blood test needs to be done 7 days past ovulation so if you don't ovulate until later in month then cd21 test is not a good guide...eg if you ovulate cd14 then a cd21 test is fine, but if you don't ovulate until cd18 then test needs to be done cd25.  On the other hand, you may have a short luteal phase (from ovulation until period). If you ovulate on cd18 & period (AF) arrives cd28 then it means your luteal phase is only 10 days long. They like a luteal phase to be minimum of 10days. Implantation takes place between 5-12 dpo (days past ovulation) so if luteal phase too short then may cause problems cos not long enough for good implantation.

The blood tests you've had done on cd4 are probably to check your FSH & LH levels...basically checks your ovarian reserve & also, if LH is higher than FSH then this can indicate PCOS which may cause ovulation problems.

OPK's detect the LH surge & you should ovulate about 36hrs later but OPK's don't work for everyone & should only be used as a guide, not as a definite. Also, without meaning to cause offence cos not my intention, you've only been ttc for approx 8/9mths (if came off pill in Feb) & it can take a perfectly healthy couple, with no problems at all, up to a year or so to conceive...there is only a 20% chance of conception each month. GP's don't usually refer anyone to fertility consultant until they've been ttc for at least a year.

Anyway, feel free to contact me directly anytime.
Take care
Natasha

PS Do you live London ? (sorry if wrong person) but if you are the same person I replied to on NES endo boards then we're having a "meet" up in December...basically an informal xmas drinks & chat (not necessarily about endo !!)...quite a few "new" people coming along so would be great to meet you if you fancy it  (I live Crystal Palace)


----------



## Lola 1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi 
Thank you both for your replies and yes Natasha we did meet on the endo boards....you gave me some really good advice and reassurance just after my lap and diagnosis and told me about this site so thanks!

I think I may have not ovulated till later this month....not sure why but was due AF on Friday and it never came......then got signs like 'eggwhite' on sat when I was away for the weekend (without my hubby!!!) did a test yesterday even though due to 21dy levels<10 it wasn't likely....neg   and so am bit confussed.....was due my dy 4 blood test yesterday which I cancelled.....cycle is a wee bit muddled!!

I know that I have only been trying quite a short time but it feels like forever.....its hard not to become obsessive......but I know i need to relax and just see what happens. 

I'm having reflexology which has been great (the reflexologist has good knowledge of endo/fertility issues as she has endo herself) I'm following the Diane Mills book/diet and have joined the gym to give me other things to do apart from think of babies.........sometimes it feels like you cant think of nothing else!!!!

I would love to come to the Xmas do but live in Hertfordshire...is it too far?/ but work in central London if you were having it in town??

Thanks again

Lola

PS Natasha could you let me know what the safe/correct amounts of vitatim/supplements I should be taking each day as I know you are familiar with them
cheers


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again 

Does sound like your cycles a little mucked up doesn't it. Not sure what to suggest if you've not yet got your AF...have you spoken to your fertility consultant about this ? If still no AF in few days then perhaps do hpt again ? Have it been suggested you try clomid if you're not ovulating properly ? It could be that you've ovulated even later in cycle this month so AF not due ? I'm no expert so you would need to discuss all this with your consultant.

I tried reflexology quite a while ago but couldn't keep up with regular appts but I have been having acupuncture for over 6mths now (for endo/fertility etc) & found it really helps me chill out.

I couldn't remember where you lived, for some reason thought it was more into London...we have the "get togethers" in Beckenham (SE London/Kent border) as most of us live around that area...although there are a few others coming from North London...sorry if too far for you to travel  I too work central London (Moorgate)....

As for supplements...I take one specifically for ttc/pg (Pregnacare), also take selenium (with a,c,e), zinc with vit C, & flaxseed oil. Also take evening primrose oil but only up to ovulation as may cause uterine contractions. I'm also on a course of tcm (traditional chinese medicine) prescribed by my acupuncturist to specifically work alongside clomid (which I take to boost as ovulate naturally)...have to be careful with herbal remedies/chinese meds etc as some may interfere with other medicines. My DP also takes the selenium, zinc & flaxseed oil (even though he excellent SA results there's no harm in him taking extra supplements). We stick to as healthy a diet as possible...lots of fruit & veg & try & have as much organic of everything...and drink lots of water (at least 2litres a day !!) If you check out the prenatel forum there is quite a bit of info regards supplements etc.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Lola 1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi again
I dont have a fertillity consultant at present.........been sent for the blood tests by GP as next appointment with Endo consultant is not till March and due to my concerns she felt that we should clalify if I do have a problem with ovulating/progestrone levels/short luteal phase and not sit and do nothing for 6 more months like he suggested!! 
So no suggesttions as to what treatment until I have the blood taken again next month and then not sure if GP can deal with these things or I will have to wait to see consultant or be refered to specialist??

Thanks for the info on supplements....been taking pregnacare too,  wanted to take selenium but was worried as most I have found contain vit A and didnt know if the levels were safe??

Take care 

Lola


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The vit A that's included with the selenium I get (Boots own) is betacarotin (from vegetable) which should be ok (it's the vit A which is retinol - from animal - that you need to be more careful with)....but if you're concerned then don't take.

Take care
Natasha


----------

